# Kandy Girl



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

She has been gone for 2 years now but i still have a picture of her in my purse.

Kandy was my bichon, her story goes like this...

I was 5 years old, i was on my way home from dancing and my mom wasnt in the car, ( she ALWAYS picked me up with daddy)
I asked daddy why mom wsnt there and he said she was busy....
I didnt think much more of it, i arrived home and my daddy called me in to the garden... i went out there and to my delight out came a gorgeous lil ball of fluffy jupming up for a cuddle!!

I remember crying as i was soooo happy! I named her Kandy Girl ( she looked like candy floss!) little did i know her pedegree name was Candice Rose the second!

Anyway....

All through out her life she was the happyest dog ever,she hated walks and prefered to run around the garden.... she never had any problems untill one day when i was 18 i came home and she didnt come to greet me, i called her and she didnt come, i looked for her and she was lay in her bed looking so sad.

I stroked her and found the lump on her chest had got bigger ( we found a lump and vet said it was a fat lump so we had no rason to worry)
I was worried so we took her to vets again, and he still said its nothing to worry about, i wasnt so sure but took her home, poor Kandy was in and out of the vets every few weeks ( second opinions too) and nothing was ever done until 8 months or so later the lump burst, we took her to the vet who STILL said its nothing to worry about, poor kandy had pain in her eyes and didnt move out of her bed at all. it was heart breaking

Then on the night of my 19th birthday i went to say night to her and she had made her way to rainbow bridge...my poor baby girl had gone she was 15 and lived a very happy life, but i did t get a chance to say goodbye....i miss you kandy girl...you will never be replaced ( i know you would never forgive me for getting kiwi! but im sure you would have loved her) 

R.I.P x


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. 
RIP Kandy.


----------



## Forbidden (Apr 4, 2008)

So sorry to hear your loss
R.I.P Kandy Girl


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

so sorry for your loss.

I lost my cat nearly 3 years ago to the road and i still carry a picture of her with me.

xx


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Sorry to read of poor Kandy's sad end - at least she had lots and lots of love from you and you tried your hardest to get help for her ... so sad that the so called professionals did not recognise what they were dealing with ...anyway, she is free of pain now. 

It must really hurt to lose 'someone' who was part of your life for such a large and influential part of your life.  Sending (((((cyber hugs)))))


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

What a sad story. 

Run free Kandy Girl 

xxx


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw so sorry to hear about that - On your Birthday aswell. 

Must have been devasting.

RIP Kandy Girl - Run free.


----------



## Daisy2006 (Nov 25, 2008)

So so sorry. Losing a beloved pet is the hardest thing to get over because they love us so unconditionally.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I still think of my cat i lost 8 years ago, you never forget them there part of the family.


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

its a shame manimals ( my name for animals as they are like people but furry....) dont live as long as us people, imagine what it would be like to have a doggy or kitty buy your side until the day its time for you to go....hmm thats just life i suppose


----------



## Tamsin (Jul 22, 2008)

Sorry for your loss of Kandy Girl.
Your story was really nice of how you came to meet her. 

R.I.P Kandy Girl


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

RIP Kandy Girl.....x


----------

